# How about ARE ?



## pearl (Mar 5, 2015)

ARE was ranked No. 1 on Money Sense last year. It has come down a lot with dropping price the crude oil. Is this a buy opportunity? Thanks


----------



## JordoR (Aug 20, 2013)

This pick has largely been a disappointment from me after purchasing it in late 2013. At least the only saving grace is the div.


----------



## pearl (Mar 5, 2015)

It is really bad timing. It is down over 6 percent today.


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Like it a lot.

Own shares and call options.

Quito sale should be a positive catalyst for them.


----------

